# Buchempfehlung Swing



## hesk (3. August 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin dabei eine Application in Eclipse mit Swing zu schreiben.
Dazu möchte ich keinen Gui-Builder verwenden, sondern den Code selber schreiben.

Gibt es für SingleFrameApplication, Swing, GUI, usw ein gutes Buch?

Danke!


----------



## genodeftest (3. August 2011)

Ich habe zu dem Thema kein Buch gelesen, aber ein Einstieg wäre auch http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/reallybigindex.html


----------



## Dude (3. August 2011)

Ich glaube einer der Klassiker an Java Büchern ist "Java ist auch eine Insel" darin gibts es auch Sachen zu swing es ist en openbook und du findest es hier 

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel/

Dude


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (4. August 2011)

Wenn du was spetiell zu Swing suchst:

Java Swing (Java (O'Reilly))
Swing Hacks: Tips & Tools for Building Killer GUIs
Grafik-Programmierung mit Java-Swing


----------



## hesk (13. September 2011)

Ist das Buch Java Swing (Java (O'Reilly)) eigentlich noch aktuell?
Wenn man bem Bild schaut, dann steht dort "Java 1.2"

Gibt es so ein Buch für Swing auch für die aktuelle Java Version?


----------



## Fabio Hellmann (13. September 2011)

Es gibt auch von Oracel ein Tutorial zum Einstieg in die Swing-Programmierung.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. September 2011)

Hallo,

du solltest dir auch unbedingt das Buch "Filthy Rich Clients" anschauen. Das Buch geht in die Richtung von Swing Hacks, ist aber etwas neuer:
http://filthyrichclients.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## vfl_freak (13. September 2011)

Moin,

oder auch http://download.oracle.com/javase/tutorial/uiswing/components/index.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------

